# Finishing drywall corners on inset "cubbies"



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm slowly plodding along on my basement renovation. I'm starting to do some drywall work on some inset cubby holes that are going to be drywalled. What would the best way to do the corners be? Basically I assume it's the same as a standard 90 degree corner, except there's 2 horizontal and 2 vertical beads per cubby.

Would the reinforced tape corners be best or the nail on kind with the actual raised metal "bead" be better?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

My Suggestion: Use metal bead.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd use metal corner bead as well. Nail or screw in place. Tape is no good for outside corners...Just for inside corners.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks! What's the best way to cut that stuff? Tin snips? Do you "miter" the corners, or just fill in with mud?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Tin snips are just fine for cutting it. Start from each flange and cut toward the bead. 

I wouldn't waste time mitering them. The part that you'd be mitering is buried in mud when everything is said and done.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

My suggestion would be to snip the ends of each piece of bead as pictured below. This keeps those edges from protruding. Butt the bead's ends together. Try to measure precisely, but make sure it is not an overly tight fit, or the bead will bow/warp. Whatever gaps below 1/8" show, will usually fill with compound. 
Good Luck.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww, you didn't cut that piece just for me Atlantic, did you? LOL

If you did, I'll send you all the dimensions I need and a case of beer and you can do all my cuts. 

It'll take me a while to get to that point, but I'm trying to stay a few steps ahead in planning. My next major undertaking after electrical is to fur the ceiling anyway so I can do the rock there, then the walls.


----------

